# Cyp pubescens



## Wendy (Apr 5, 2015)

My first Cyp to bloom ever....I'm thrilled! I got this from John M and kept it in the crisper of our fridge over the winter. As per John's instructions, I took the pot of 'dirt' out of the fridge on March 1 and put it in a south facing window in our cool breezeway. It's taken just over a month to grow and bloom. It also has a lovely floral/ citrus fragrance. I can't wait to try more! Thank you John!


----------



## JPMC (Apr 5, 2015)

Congratulations! It's a beauty. Can you post an image of the whole plant?


----------



## Wendy (Apr 5, 2015)

Here you go.


----------



## John M (Apr 5, 2015)

WooHoo! Well done Wendy...that's a beautiful blooming. I find this species multiplies much faster when grown in a pot and fed well while the foliage is still green. The plants in my garden get a once a year application of slow release fertilizer pellets; but, plants in pots get fed once a week with the same fertilizer that all my other orchids get. You should have at least 2; but, probably 3 stems on this next year. Nice fragrance, eh? I love that smell!


----------



## JPMC (Apr 5, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Here you go.



That's a very strong growth. I love this species and yours is a great example.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 5, 2015)

Wow!!! Congrats Wendy!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 5, 2015)

Well done. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2015)

Good job, Wendy!


----------



## abax (Apr 5, 2015)

Wendy, you done good gal! That's beautiful and so tall.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 7, 2015)

Very nice. It doesn't take long for the flower to jump up and open once you see green above ground

Was just thinking today I wish I was still in upstate where there's a big spread of these, along with twayblades and coralroots


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 7, 2015)

wow that is nice, congrats to you growing this yellow cyp!


----------

